# New Amp Day!



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Further to my adventures with the cassette tape deck player as overdrive pedal, I humbly submit - THE VENTURER GUITAR AMP!!! 

It worked as an overdrive pedal, just not that great. So I tried it as an amp. Hacked the input jack onto the wires that go to the tape player head. To turn the amp on, press play, to shut off the amp press stop. Bought a cheap 8 inch speaker and built a 14 inch by 8 cabinet for it out of some old birch plywood kitchen cabinet doors. 

Gotta say I'm pretty pleased with it. It's a great little practice amp for upstairs when I don't want to go down to the man cave in the basement. You can keep the volume way down on it for clean tone which is basically what I want it for - to play quietly. However, this thing will play extremely loud at full volume and produces rather, um, unique? tone haha. Really fuzzy and distorted - think Annie Clark. It's actually a bit of a laugh to play around with the fuzzy sound. It's fun to play my slide guitar through it as well.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That's a hoot! I love it.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Hahaha amazing. Make some clips.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Very cool. It's got a real garage band look to it.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Cool. I'd love to hear some clips.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice! Some may even think of cassette as "retro" now. I have a double deck version of the same venturer "head" lol.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

There's nothing quite like the crunch of a vintage clock radio speaker.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Kinda got some "Alien Robot" vibe to it. Cool!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The sleeper rig! That's pretty cool!


----------

